# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  دليل المطاعم في الأردن

## احساس المطر

* الوجبات السريعة * 

بوسطن فرايد تشكن / رقم الهاتف 5863955 / شارع المدينة المنورة 

تشيلي هاوس / رقم الهاتف 5337033 / الشميساني 

الغدوة / رقم الهاتف 4621004 / وادي صقرة 

جولي بي / رقم الهاتف 5696242 / الشميساني 

دجاج كنتاكي / رقم الهاتف 5671608 / الشميساني 

بوبايز / رقم الهاتف 5601721 / الشميساني 

ماكدونالدز / رقم الهاتف 5865279 / الصويفية 

صب واي / رقم الهاتف 5856165 / شارع مكة 

بلو فيج / رقم الهاتف 5928800 / عبدون 


* المطاعم العربية *

عطا علي / رقم الهاتف 5668682 / الشميساني 

دار أوتيل / رقم الهاتف 5607193 / الشميساني 

فيصل القاضي / رقم الهاتف5605881 / جبل الحسين 

جبري / رقم الهاتف5688111 /شارع الجاردنز 

كان زمان / رقم الهاتف 4128393 / طريق المطار 

قرية النخيل / الموقع طريق المطار 

ريم البوادي / رقم الهاتف 5515419 / تلاع العلي دوار الواحة مقابل عمّان مول

وانا انصح في هذا المطعم 

تراس عكاظ / رقم الهاتف 4641361 / فندق الاردن 

أبو أحمد / رقم الهاتف 4641879 / الدوار الثالث 

البستان / رقم الهاتف 5661555 / طريق الجامعة الاردنية 

البيادر / رقم الهاتف 4127556 / طريق المطار 

الكلحة / رقم الهاتف / 5864242 / الشميساني 

القدس / رقم الهاتف 4630168 / شارع الملك حسين 

الديوان / رقم الهاتف 4618181 / فندق الشرق الأوسط 

المنسف / رقم الهاتف 5607607 / فندق الماريوت 



* خفايف *

الفاروقي / رقم الهاتف 5678580 / الشميساني 

الماوردي / رقم الهاتف 5692010 / الرابية 

النعماني كافيه / رقم الهاتف 07940566 / شارع مكة 

السنابل / رقم الهاتف 5825112 / عبدون 

أرابيسك / رقم الهاتف 5698005 / الشميساني 

بامبو كافيه / رقم الهاتف 5693628 / الشميساني 

بابيش / رقم الهاتف 5661322 /الشميساني 

موكا كافيه / رقم الهاتف 5926285 / عبدون 

شاهيلدا / رقم الهاتف 5824808 / الصويفية 

دونيه / رقم الهاتف 5511031 / الرابية 

جنيفا / رقم الهاتف 5820099 / الدوار السابع 

ليالي السلطان / رقم الهاتف 5601230 / الشميساني 

ستراند / رقم الهاتف 5660927 / الشميساني 



* المطاعم اللبنانية *

الفردوس / رقم الهاتف 711113 / مرج الحمام

فخر الدين / رقم الهاتف 4652399 / الدوار الثالث

تنورين / رقم الهاتف 5515987 / سوق أم اذينة
انا انصحكم في هذا المطعم تنورين ودائماً اكل فيه واكلهم لذيذ وعلى مسؤوليتي 

ميس الريم / رقم الهاتف 5536990 / أم اذينة
انا انصحكم في هذا المطعم ميس الريم ودائماً اكل فيه واكلهم لذيذ وعلى مسؤوليتي

طواحين الهواء / رقم الهاتف 5346060 / شارع الجاردنز 


* المطعام الإيطالية *

ألفريدو / رقم الهاتف 5821705 / شارع مكة 

لا كوسينا / رقم الهاتف 5933355 / عبدون 

ماما ميا / رقم الهاتف 5682122 / الشميساني 

روميرو / رقم الهاتف 4644227 / الدوار الثالث 

كازاريشو / رقم الهاتف 5934773 / عبدون 

جرابا / رقم الهاتف 4638212 / الدوار الثالث 


* المطاعم الفرنسية *

لاتراس / رقم الهاتف 5601675 / الشميساني 

لاميزون فيرت / رقم الهاتف 5685746 / الشميساني 


* المطاعم الصينية *

تشن / رقم الهاتف 5518214 / الدوار الأول 

حدائق سيتشوان / رقم الهاتف 5531174 / الدوار الثالث 

الصين / رقم الهاتف 4638968 / الشميساني


* المطاعم الاسبانية *

بونيتا / رقم الهاتف 4615061 / الدوار الثالث 



علماً بان مفتاح خط عمّان 06------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



* المطاعم في البتراء *

الإيوان / 2157111 / منتجع موفنبك 

بار المقعد / 2157111 / منتجع موفنبك 

السرايا / 2157111 / منتجع موفينبك 

بار الكهف / 2156266 / فندق البتراء فورم 

طيبة زمان / 2150111 / البتراء 


علماً بان مفتاح خط البتراء 03



--------------------------------------------------------------------


* مطاعم العقبة * 

مطعم باتيو / 2012426 / فندق راديسون ساس 

مشاوي البحر الأحمر / 2034020 / منتجع موفنبك 

السفرة / 2034020 / منتجع موفنبك 

أبو نواس / 2034020 / منتجع موفنبك 

كافيه الجسر / 2034020 / منتجع موفنبك 

النافورة / 2034020 / منتجع موفنبك 

ساحة النخيل / 2034020 / منتجع موفنبك 

مقهى العقبة / 2016636 / فندق خليج العقبة 

مطعم البتراء / 2016636 / فندق خليج العقبة 


علماً بان مفتاح خط العقبة 03



-------------------------------------------------------------

* مطاعم البحر الميت *

المشاوي / 3561111 / منتجع موفنبك 

كافيه الوادي / 3561111 / منتجع موفنبك 

مطعم لويجي / 3561111 / منتجع موفنبك 


علماً بان مفتاح خط البحر الميت 05





------------------------------------------------


* مطاعم جرش *

البيت اللبناني / 6351301 

استراحة جرش / 6351146 

يا هلا / 6351289

علماً بان مفتاح خط جرش 02

----------


## ابو عوده

شكرا كتير 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يسلمو حلا

----------


## Ahmad Hassan

لعشاق الحمص والفلافل في بالعقبة مطعمين من الاخر واحد اسمه المهندس وهاد قبال اشلالات التونسية والثاني والله ناسي اسمه بس هو قبال القلعه من جوا مش على الشارع وهو متل مطعم هاشم اللي بوسط البلد بعمان .......................... جد ترويقة الصبح من عندهم من الاخر ........... 

بعمان بوسط البلد قبال البنك العربي اللي عند كشك ابو على على الصايد التناي في واحد بعمل عرايس بتشهييييييييييييييييييييييييي اسمه ابو مصباح .................. فوتوه وادعولي .......

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلموو حلا 

الله يعطيكي الف الف عافيه

----------


## عاطف زيود

:Si (26): اريد أن العب

----------


## عاطف زيود

:Him:  :SnipeR (32):  :Eh S(4):  :SnipeR (64):  :Bl (16):  :36 10 2[1]:  :7 5 138[1]:  :Si (25):  :36 1 25[1]:  :8b3914fe8f:  :Bl (27):  :SnipeR (75):  :Eh S(18):  :SnipeR (43):  :Si (26):  :SnipeR (11):  :36 19 2[1]:

----------


## عاطف زيود

الززززززززززززززيود و بس
بني حسن
اللللللللللللله واكبر

----------


## عاطف زيود

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :SnipeR (95):  :SnipeR (10):  :SnipeR (42): شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . ا‘

----------


## عاطف زيود

:36 10 2[1]:  :Eh S(17):  :SnipeR (96):  :SnipeR (11):

----------

